# Farbschlieren im Verlauf



## Philip Kurz (23. Juni 2003)

Hallo.
Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit Photoshop 7. Und zwar erstelle ich einen Verlauf von grau zu einem helleren grau. Dieses Bild speichere ich nun als *.jpg-Datei ab, natürlich auf der höchsten Qualitätsstufe.
Wenn ich mir das Bild aber z.B. im InternetExplorer anschaue, erkennt man eindeutige "Farbschlieren". Mit Photoshop6 hatte ich solch ein Problem nicht. Wisst ihr woran das liegen könnte ?


----------



## BSE Royal (23. Juni 2003)

Hi radde!

Gleich mal ein paar Fragen:

In welchem Farbraum befindet sich das Bild und in welchem Farbmodus?
Hast du evtl. einen Alphakanal im Bild, den du beim speichern fürs Web aus Versehen über die gewichtete Optimierung in die Speicherqualität einbringst?
Evtl. könntest du die psd datei auch mal gezipt online stellen, dann schaue ich mir das mal an.

Achja, in welchem Farbraum arbeitest du für RGB?
Empfehlenwert ist der ECI-RGB, den giobts aber nur über drittanbieter. Als Starndardprofil, insbesondere für die Arbeit fürs Web bietet sich der sRGB von Adobe an.
Der Farbraum ist zwar recht verschmutzt, aber du hast zumindest schon ein gewisses CM eingearbeitet....

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## BSE Royal (23. Juni 2003)

...und hier noch der Anhang...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. Juni 2003)

Test mit einem Verlauf ohne ICC-Profil,
im sRGB-Farbraum estellt.


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. Juni 2003)

Ich kann euch leider nicht ganz folgen. Im Anhang sieht man einen Zusammenschnitt wie das bei meinem Speichervorgang so ausschaut. Ich veränder dort eigentlich nie was (außer der Qualität) und mit Photoshop 6 hat das auch gut funktioniert.

Nochmal zur Frage:
Mit den Kanälen habe ich in diesem Bild nicht gearbeitet, den Verlauf habe ich per Ebenenstil erstellt und das ganze ist im RGB-Modus.


----------



## BSE Royal (24. Juni 2003)

Mal doof gefragt:
Warum verwendest du die normale JPEG-Speciherfunktion, anstatt dem "Für Web sepeichern" Dialog, wenn du das Bild dann im IE betrachten willst? Daruas schließe ich doch, das es fürs Web optimiert sein soll!

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. Juni 2003)

Selbst wenn ich es über diesen Menüpunkt speichere bekomme ich diese Farbschlieren. Da sehe ich sie ja schon in der Vorschau ...


----------



## Fabian H (25. Juni 2003)

Hab zwar von Photoshop wenig Plan, aber warum speicherst du es nicht als GIF mit optimirten Octree-Farbpalette, da kannst du maximal 256 Farben ohne Großer Verfälschung speichern.


----------



## BSE Royal (25. Juni 2003)

@nuinmundo: Ist eine Frage der Effizienz.
Wenn du einen Farbverlauf als GIF speicherst, wir das Ganze bedeutend größer als im JPEG-Format, da dieses gerade bei weichen Farbübergängen seinen Speicher-Algorythmus sehr gut ausspielen kann!

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## Trinity X (25. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von radde` _
> *Ich kann euch leider nicht ganz folgen. Im Anhang sieht man einen Zusammenschnitt wie das bei meinem Speichervorgang so ausschaut. Ich veränder dort eigentlich nie was (außer der Qualität) und mit Photoshop 6 hat das auch gut funktioniert.
> 
> Nochmal zur Frage:
> Mit den Kanälen habe ich in diesem Bild nicht gearbeitet, den Verlauf habe ich per Ebenenstil erstellt und das ganze ist im RGB-Modus. *



Hallo,
...vielleicht machst du es dir auch viel zu schwer...
Versuch doch mal folgendes:
Wenn du Photoshop geöffnet hast, setze erstmal die Farbeinstellungen durch einen Klick auf das kleine schwarz-weisse Symbol auf der Arbeitsleiste (neben Vorder- und Hintergrundfarbe) auf Standard zurück.
Dann erstelle das neue Bild mit Hintergrundfarbe Weiss (hat zur Folge, dass er das Bild nicht als Ebene erzeugt, sondern zunächst einen ganz normal weissen Hintergrund hat)
Dann klickst du auf der Arbeitsleiste mal auf die weisse Hintergrundfarbe und stellst einen sehr hellen Grau-Ton ein (z.B. #E5E5E5). Dann das gleiche mit der Vordergrundfarbe, hier ein dunkler Grau-Ton (z.B. #999999). Dann geh zum Füllwerkzeug, halte die Maus ein wenig länger drauf und wähle aus der sich dann öffnenden Werkzeugauswahl das Verlaufswerkzeug.
Kontrolliere im Werkzeugmenü (unterhalb der Programm-Menüleiste), dass unbedingt der Haken im Optionsfeld "Dither" gesetzt ist (verringert die Streifenbildung) und die Farbeinstellungen auf RGB (8-bit) stehen. Ziehe dann von links nach rechts (oder oben-unten, rechts-links, wie du grad möchtest) mit der Maus über das Bild und es sollte ein nahezu perfekter Graustufen-Verlauf entstehen, den du als jpg abspeichern kannst....

Hope it works

Greetz
Trinity


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. Juni 2003)

Nichts für ungut, aber wie man einen Verlauf erstellt weiß ich schon  
Das Problem ist halt das bei allen möglichen "Verlaufserstellungsarten" oder "Speicherungsarten" rote und grüne Farbschlieren zu sehen sind, aber erst nach dem abspeichern, nicht in Photoshop. (Die Farbschlieren sind hoffentlich in dem 1. Anhang zu sehen). Ich habe nun schon wirklich viel ausprobiert aber keine Lösung gefunden.

@Nuinmundo:
Mit Photoshop 6 hatte ich keine Prbleme. Da konnte ich jedes Format nehmen. Nur Photoshop 7 zickt jetzt rum, bei allen Formaten !


----------



## BSE Royal (25. Juni 2003)

Evtl. hast du ja in PS falsche Farbeinstellungen gemacht. Das kann man ja beim Start von PS konfigurieren.
In was für Farbräumen arbeitest du denn? (Unter Bearbeiten:Farbeinstellungen. Schau mal was da für RGB eingetragen ist. Wenn du da oben auf die Checkbox "Erweitert" klickst, erhältst du mehr funktionen.
Du kannst recht weit unten dann den Render Intent (Priorität) wählen. Hier sollte der Wert auf Perzeptiv stehen)

Ansonsten: Hänge doch deine datei doch mal direkt an, dann schaue ich sie mal bei mir in PS an!

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. Juni 2003)

Also, für RGB habe ich dort folgende Einstellungen:

Arbeitsfarbräume - sRGB IEC61966-2.1
Farbmanagement - aus

Perzeptiv habe ich jetzt eingestellt, leider hat sich nichts geändert.

Ich habe mal ein Beispiel angehangen.


----------



## BSE Royal (25. Juni 2003)

Also bei mir siehts gut aus in PS7.

Hast du schon mal versucht, das ganze als normalen Verlauf und nicht als Verlaufsüberlagerung umzusetzen?

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. Juni 2003)

Latürnich  

Allerdings sieht es bei mir *in* Photoshop auch gut aus. Nur wenn ich es dann speichere, dann sieht z.B. das jpg-Bild so merkwürdig aus.

Btw:
Fällt dir bei dem einem Photo die Fluppe ausm Gesicht ?


----------



## Trinity X (25. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von radde` _
> *Latürnich
> 
> Allerdings sieht es bei mir in Photoshop auch gut aus. Nur wenn ich es dann speichere, dann sieht z.B. das jpg-Bild so merkwürdig aus.
> ...



Also im Ernst...ich hab mir dein File runtergeladen und als jpg gespeichert...es sieht genau so aus, wie ein sauberer verlauf aussehen sollte.
Allerdings habe ich vor dem speichern erstmal deine Ebene auf die Hintergrundebene reduziert. Letzte Möglichkeit die mir als Fehlerquelle einfällt:
Arbeitest du in einem Farbprofil? (Ansicht - Proof einrichten)
Falls nicht, solltest du zumindest mal die Auswahl "Monitor-RGB" auswählen und beim speichern mal dieses ICC-Profil verwenden.
Einen Versuch ist es wert...

Gruss
Trinity


----------



## Mythos007 (26. Juni 2003)

Also bei mir funktioniert es auch ...

N.S.: 99% aller Computerfehler sitzen bekanntlich
vor dem Bildschirm ;-]


----------



## Trinity X (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mythos007 _
> *Also bei mir funktioniert es auch ...
> 
> N.S.: 99% aller Computerfehler sitzen bekanntlich
> vor dem Bildschirm ;-] *




...das war aber garstig ;-]
Aber dafür haben wir ja hier ein Forum, um unsere eigenen Grips-Grenzen hilfreich erweitern zu lassen


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Juni 2003)

Es funktioniert immer noch nicht. Ich werde mal diesem Patch ausprobieren, falls es einer ist.
Vielen Dank an alle.


----------

